# picking up my new hedgehog



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

What would you suggest on how to pick up my new 8 week old girl, I have read about letting her go onto a shirt or something and pick it up like that... but how can we pick her up with just our hands, she rolls up and huffs a lot when we first tried, which i know is normal, but id like to know the best way


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

I got my new hedgie just a couple weeks ago, and he's finally not huffing and hissing and popping as much when I go near him or bump him. What I've found to be easy is to use one of the fleece blankets/strips I have in his cage to wrap around him and carry him out in to snuggle on my lap - it has both our scents on it, and he feels more secure having something to hide in when I first bring him out. When I use just my hands to scoop him up - kind of like a spoon. I just slide my hands under his belly and pick him up.


----------



## NoOther1 (Jul 10, 2009)

you should then dispose the blanket as soon as the little hedgie gets more comfortable with you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> you should then dispose the blanket as soon as the little hedgie gets more comfortable with you.


While it is good to handle your hedgie "hands only" also, I don't think it's important to ditch the blanket. I've had my hedgie for two years and I still have him sit on a blanket when handling. You're bound to get pooped on a lot more without one...


----------

